# crappie dance?



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I was fishin in vermilion and on the river there were crappies (i think). they would come to the top of the water and do a lil circle dance and actually flop on the water for around 10 seconds or so and then swim away. never seen that before? so was this a crappie? they were silver and black and pretty decent size. didn't know if they were crappie or white bass? they don't seem to bite a worm and bobber.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

sounds like a white bass to me.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya maybe it was. now if i could just catch one to find out.


----------



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like shad.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I the same thing about two weeks ago. Fish doing a tail dance with about half their body out of the water for about 30 seconds. I am sure they were crappie. We were on a red hot spot catching rate of one every cast instantly.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

If those are croppie they are the great big old jumbos. lol thats what some old croppie fisherman used to tell me.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

it would have been a fish ohio shad. these things were twice as big as a bluegill. ya they did the tail dance for 10 to 15 or so seconds . none today did tho. but my cousin caught 2 perch in the river. no fish were biting like yesterday.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds like *shad* to me as well


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

a shad? i can't see this being a shad. how big can a shad get? these were big bass sized fish . like a white bass size i catch in the lake.. they were bigger than the gills i catch around there. i never caught a crappie so i don't kno if thats one or not. reminded me of a white bass tho. but I hear crappie look close to that. i will have to try a minnow or something. my uncle says to use a minnow and bobber. he said he caught 14 or 17 inch crappie there! a fish ohio. we have been trying out the new fly poles lately. boy is that addicting!!!!!! i would reccomend anyone who loves fishing to get into fly fishing. its pretty simple to me and i am already catching bass and gills! can't wait to try for a steelie.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Sounds like shad to me too. Shad in Ohio can get up to 3 lbs. I've caught them that were at least 1-1 1/2 lbs on Lake Erie.
Brian


----------

